# A day at the range with my Taurus 454 Raging Bull



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

A couple of buddies and I went to the outdoor range yesterday.
I took my (New to me) 454 and a box of 45 long colt shells to set the scope on the gun.
My buddy Ron had a bore sighting tool that came in handy and got me very close for the first set of shots at 25 yards.










After getting comfortable and getting the scope pretty close, I moved out to 50 yards and made a few shots. I was shooting at the same target that my buddy was with his 30-06. He was also setting a scope.

As you can see here the gun did OK with the ammo I was shooting. It was also very windy at the time we were there. I don't know If that had more to do with it or not, but I think the gun (Or me) can do better next time.










One more thing I wanted to say is that this gun shoots the 45 long colts like they are a 22 cal!
The gun has hardly any recoil at all.
I did have one 454 shell that the guy gave me at ATP where I bought the gun from. THAT was a BIG difference from the 45LC for sure.
I know Ill have to reset the scope when I get a box of 454 300GR shells.
Can any body tell me what works the best in this gun as far as a good 454 shell?










O yeah,,,The paint job held up good with just a few scratches after 50 rounds.....


----------

